# Best entry level Laser printer...



## dip_10 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi,  After a lot google-ing I found three entry level Laser printers:
 Samsung : ml 2010
Xerox : phaser 3117
HP 1018
Going by price the Xerox printer has got least price tag while samsung and hp almost same.
Page per toner is highest for ML-2010. But, I heard that ML-2010 is very noisy and jams a lot.
Can anyone please tell me which is the best of them?
Can U please give me the toner prices..
Thanks in advance.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 27, 2007)

what are the prices dude.I am also thinking of buying one.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a HP 1020 Which is good so far ....1 year old

Price range from 7100-7500.....depending on locations & dealers [authorised & retailers ]

Samsung ...like their ODD .....so is Laser Printers...Yeah it is noisy....


----------



## dip_10 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi DEVIL,
Here are the prices:
Samsung : ml 2010------> 5500/-
Xerox : phaser 3117-----> 4400/-
HP 1018----------------> 5300/-


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 28, 2007)

I think Samsung one is the best best as it has a better life cycle of the toner as compared to HP one...
Xerox comes in second...Though you might have to search about its service in your area..
Search on the net for review..Most printer reviews from good sites are unbiased...


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 28, 2007)

HP 1020 plus. It's the best! We printed over 3000 pages in last one month. It worked without a hitch. Got the toner refilled now and it still gives pretty good print quality.

The toner in 1018 is half-filled and that is why the cost is lower. If you add a fully loaded toner to it, there is hardly any price difference.

Additionally, on-site warranty is pretty convenient


----------

